# RIP Two Sox



## mil1212 (2 October 2011)

So sad for Maria:

from www.horsehero.com

'Such sad news: Barely two weeks into retirement, Two Sox, our beloved Ed, shattered his pastern while grazing and was put down yesterday. It is a complete mystery how this happened as he appeared to be settling perfectly into his new routine of hacking and turnout. The paddock was small, level and in view of our outdoor arena so we could keep an eye on him and he seemed perfectly relaxed in the october sunshine. We are all devastated it is like losing a member of the family, he was such a special horse, one of the best. it's been a terrible shock,
especially for Maria. Geri Eilberg.'


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 October 2011)

Poor boy, such a lovely character, he did so well and went out at the top, still loved his work, he will be sadly missed, how cruel is fate.


----------



## Amaretto (2 October 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this.  Condolences to Maria and family.  He won't be forgotten, RIP beautiful boy. Xxx


----------



## amyneave (2 October 2011)

Just seen this on facebook. So sad. R.I.P Two Sox


----------



## millhouse (2 October 2011)

Very sad.  Rest in peace Two Sox.


----------



## brighteyes (2 October 2011)

Where's the justice? Rest in Peace lad


----------



## Daffodil (2 October 2011)

Unbelievable.    So very sorry.  Life can be horribly cruel sometimes.

RIP xx


----------



## TommyTwoShoes (2 October 2011)

I had the honour of meeting him and working with him for 3 days a few years ago. He was such a lovely boy and very much one of the family. He will be sorely missed. Condolences to the family, especially Maria. R.I.P Two Sox xxx


----------



## bexj (2 October 2011)

Such sad news for Maria, Michael, Ferdi and Geri, RIP Two Sox


----------



## kezimac (2 October 2011)

Such devasting news for Maria and family. Watched his last teat before he was retired at the nationals two weeks ago and it bought tears to my eyes when he was retired.
Such a cruel thing fate.

RIP Ed and god bless Maria


----------



## ticobay831 (2 October 2011)

just posted this in New Lounge didnt realise it had already been posted, :-/ i cant believe it, he looked amazing at the nationals. poor lad.


----------



## olop (3 October 2011)

was only reading about him going into retirement last week, what a shock.
Absolutely gutted for all his connections, they must be devastated 
RIP Two Sox xxxx


----------



## Natch (3 October 2011)

How awful. He sounds as if he was much loved.

This is unfortunately, rightly or wrongly, why people who own valuable horses often don't give them turnout.


----------



## Dutch (3 October 2011)

Very, very sad to hear this news. Our horses are such fragile beings. 

What an amazing horse who enjoyed a wonderful relationship with his rider, Maria.


----------



## roseview (9 October 2011)

So dreadful to lose a beloved animal.


----------

